# Fight story or just something cool that happened



## tigdra (Mar 26, 2009)

I was responding to a thread and I thought it would be cool to share actual experiences that have happened in the street or in the dojo that illustrate your martial training.

So share your storyies about either fighting, disescalating a situation or a moment of clarity/triumph in your martial training. 

In no way shape or form am I saying that fighting is good at all cost you would want to prevent it, but if something has happened why not share it with others. I believe it reinforces the notion that we aren't only learning art but defense as well.

I will start. 

My first fight. I was 11yrs old I had been training in tae kwon do an kenpo now for 5yrs. This bully on his bike would once in a while pass by me and smack the back of my head as I walked home from school. One day he was by my kenpo school banging on the glass and making fun of us. My teacher told me to tell the bully to stop disrespecting the school and to go away, so I did, and the bully responded by pushing me. I went back inside and my teacher told me not to let individuals disrespect or hurt me and the next time the bully would push or smack me, to kick his butt. So the bully came back a few minutes later with a couple of friends and started banging on the window again. This time I step outside told him to stop and again he pushed me, but this time I pushed back. He then swung at me, I moved back and then he followed by trying to kick me. So I grabed his leg pushed him to the floor stepped on the foot I wasn't holding and twisted his ankle. Sounds worse that what it actually was but it was a small triumph for a dorky kid that was constantly being picked on.

kid never bothered me again, neither did anyone else at that school.


----------



## tigdra (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems like no one wants to share ....oh well


----------



## FeralKenpo (Apr 4, 2009)

My first physical situation was in 9th grade. I was very small, about 5' even and I had been training for a few years in ken/mpo. So in the middle of the school day as I was walking towards a staircase to go downstairs, I noticed another student(6ft tall of course) running at me from behind. Well I took my left foot and placed it to the outside of my right foot(to avoid his charge) and turned clockwise as I delivered a right side blade kick to his right knee. Next thing I know he's crying in a heap at the bottom of the stairs. 
Why do big kids pick on little kids?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

I got in a fight with this guy who was dressed all in black like he was some kind of a badass or something.  I didn't want to fight, but he gave me no choice and we went at it for quite awhile.  Then he started telling me that I should like join his gang or something, and I said dude, no way, but then the dude cut off my freaking right hand!  

Then he told me he was my dad.  I'm like dude, no way, and even if you were, you just cut off my freaking hand!  Nice family relations, there, freaky guy.

Then this really creepy old freak shows up and starts trying to kill me too, I figure what, he's like my great-grandpa or something, wrinkled old ninja-butt, and then the guy dressed in black who said he was my old man picked him up and tossed him over a cliff or something.  Dude!  He just totally wasted the old freak, which was like, OK, that was cool.  

Then he fell down, he was dying from something the creepy dude did to him.  He was wearing like this weird mask or something so I helped him take it off, which was not easy with ONE freaking hand, let me tell you, and he looked like Uncle Fester underneath that weird mask, I wanted to stick a light bulb in his mouth and see if he could light it up, but he talked like Isaac Hayes or something, and he gave me a really freaky look and then he died or something.  I don't know, I just started freaking out and seeing ghosts or something.

Anyway, I have a new hand now and I guess it's a good thing I'm not in love with my sister after all, that would be freaky too.

Oh wait, that totally wasn't me.

Nevermind.  Sorry, dude.


----------



## tigdra (Apr 7, 2009)

ha......lmao, good one guy. And I can blast wombats on my speeder


----------



## seninoniwashi (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a happening which I feel really bad for when I was in the 9th grade. There was a guy who was hassling me and a girl I was with. At that time I was practicing religiously. Well, he shoved me and you can guess what happened - some variation of snapping twig. My mom almost got stuck with a medical bill for breaking the kids arm and I came very close to being suspended.

It wasn't as cool as I imagined it would be when pracicing it. After it happened the kid and the confrontation stopped. He looked at me like WTH?! All I could say was "I'm really sorry 'Dude.'"


----------



## GBlues (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a good one for you about bullies. 

Bullies learn young that when they are bigger and stronger or just plain meaner than the other people around them that they can get what they want, or just have fun at other peoples expense. I was in the second grade. Seemed like everyday at the end of recess I had to tie my shoe. So when the bell rang I'd run to get in line, and bend over and tie my shoe. Everytime I did this boy Jamie, (wierd name for a boy, but ok), would run up and push me over. Everyday this happened. He was relentless he picked on me all the time. I'd go home crying about it. So my mom called the school and talked to teachers and the principle, and there response was, "Well, Nicholas has got to start learning how to deal with problems in a social environment.", and that was as far as the teachers were willing to go with it. So, that same day, I came home crying as usual because the bully at school just wouldn't leave me alone. So my mom decided maybe she should call the parents and talk to them. She explained the situation and their respons was, "Well, if your sons not big enough, or bad enough to take care of himself he deserves to get his *** kicked." So needless to say, my moms was pretty pissed now. She told after her conversation with the parents, "If you come home one more time crying, and you didn't try to take care of yourself, I'M GONNA' KICK YOUR ***!" So, the following day, at recess I had to tie my damned shoe again, and I get shoved over. I look up and it's Jamie of course. I remember with stark clarity to this day, I looked up at my hand that was splayed out in front of me, and right next to it, the only thing I could see was the prettiest damned rock you ever say. Kind of graphite colored. Had some sparklies in it, really pretty. Had a nice little point on it. I grabbed that rock, rolled over and flung it at him. Hit him right in the mouth and chipped his tooth. One for the gipper.  Well, that night, his parents called my house. They were pissed off, as were my parents. I'd been swatted for taking up for myself, when nobody would do anything to stop it. So, his mom and dad, were screaming that they wanted my parents to pay for their kids chipped tooth, and my mom calmly replied, " Well, if your son isn't big enough or bad enough to take care of himself, he needed to get his tooth chipped.", and she hung up. Feeling really proud of her son.

So the following morning I'm sitting on the floor playing checkers with one of my buddies. Just minding my own business and Jaimie walks up and kicks me in the butt while I'm sitting on the floor. He proceeds to run as fast as he can to the teachers desk, where he feels safe. HEHE! He wasn't. I walked up behind him tapped him on the shoulder, and when he turned around I grabbed him by his shirt, and hoisted up on the teachers desk. How I did that I'll never know, but, I proceeded to just beat the hell out of this kid. Right on the teachers desk. After that, I got swatted by the principal again, and I never saw that kid after that. My dad, told the principal if he ever swatted me again and I didn't start the fight, my pops was gonna come down there and beat knots all over his head. Pretty much that was the last time I got swatted unfortunately being the smallest kid in school, it wouldn't be the last fight. But,that....... is another story.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 17, 2009)

It was a day; a day like any other. I woke up, ate breakfast, took a shower and went to work. 

When I got to work there was nobody parked in my space so I pulled in and put my vehicle in park. 

I went directly to my office and began taking care of things on my "to-do list" when it occured to me that I wanted a cup of coffee. So, I made my way to the break room for a cup-o-joe. 

The coffee was tastey and I lucked up on some donuts that somebody was nice enough to bring in. 

Before I knew it lunch was upon me and then it was quittin' time! I love quittin' time! lol

I got in my vehicle and headed off to the gym where I worked out for about an hour before having a martial arts class. 

The class went well, just a few bruises this time around, and I left for home and a hot shower. 

After a nice relaxing shower I popped the top on a frosty barley pop and settled into my reclyner to look through my DVR recordings. 

I chilled for a while catching up on some missed programs and enjoying my beer before heading off to bed to end a rather productive, yet uneventful day....

...now that was cool.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Apr 17, 2009)

GBlues said:


> ...this boy Jamie, (wierd name for a boy, but ok)


 
Maybe this was why he was such a punk. Kind of like the boy named Sue :ultracool


----------



## seninoniwashi (Apr 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> It was a day; a day like any other. I woke up, ate breakfast, took a shower and went to work.
> 
> When I got to work there was nobody parked in my space so I pulled in and put my vehicle in park.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah! Now that sounds like a Friday :cheers:


----------



## GBlues (Apr 18, 2009)

seninoniwashi said:


> Maybe this was why he was such a punk. Kind of like the boy named Sue :ultracool


 
Could be. I'll never know. You would think a guy with a name like that would rather make friends than be a bully. I think it probably had more to do with the way his parents were bringing him up than anything else. Apparently they were all for there kid being a bully.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2009)

My son used to have problems with bullies. _Used_ to, but not anymore, not in years, because he learned to stick up for himself. 

He was about 9 or 10 and had recently begun training in Martial Arts, which gave him alot of confidence. He would tell us about what was happening and we encouraged him to stick up for himself. I'm not saying we encouraged him to fight, but simply not to let people push him around. (Bullies bully kids who are easy targets). He even asked us if he could talk with his instructor about it, which we also encouraged him to do. He was given good advice. He had already tried talking to teachers, etc. But bullies are quite good at not getting caught. Michael wasn't necessarily afraid of the bully, he was afraid to get in trouble for retaliating. 

Anyway, long story short, he came home from school one day with a little story. The kid who constantly picked on him was walking down the hall, Michael simply stuck his foot out. The kid tripped and fell to the sounds of laughter. The bully was quite embarassed and he left Michael alone after that. 

Nothing fancy, no super duper martial arts move, just giving it back. The unfortunate truth about bullies is again, they look for an easy target. Someone who will take it. Michael still had his share over the years of bullies that would target him, but it never lasted for long and kids learned not to mess with him, he WILL get you back. He never looked for trouble, he's a nice kid that prefers to be friends rather than enemies. But he learned there are some people it just won't work with and he's fine with that. He's quite popular now. 

Also, as mentioned by GBlues, it's usually fruitless to try and talk with the parents of bullies. Either they refuse to believe their little sweetheart could do such a thing, or they encourage the behavior and the only one who can stop it is the kid being bullied.


----------



## Kenpo1981 (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, I have to tell one on my daughter. When she was about 11 or so she was visiting relatives one weekend. The kids were all outside playing in the snow. The local bully showed up and began pushing the kids around. When he pushed my daughter she grabbed him in a headlock and threw him to the ground. She went down to the ground with him and began giving him short hooks to the face. Then she grabbed a handfull of snow and rubbed it in his face. The bully was last seen running away crying.

   I am  proud she showed courage and used the skills I had taught her. I heard the story thru relatives and then confirmed it thru the other kids. After I quit laughing I called her to the kitchen where all of the adults were gathered. I asked her, "What's this I hear about you beating up a bully"? She had that "deer in the headlights" look, thinking she was in trouble. I just smiled and told her, "Good job"! She broke into a big grin and ran off to play. Now she's serving our country in the Navy and planning to study Aikido while in Japan.


----------



## xoek (Jun 12, 2009)

couple of years ago my two oldest were taking judo. so one day after thay had been in the class for about a year i get a call from my son's principal, he was still in elementary. he told me that there had been a fight and my son was involved, and i had to come down to the school, so i get down there and first thing is i ask my son what happened, so he tells me this kid was picking on him so he fought with him, now i have always told my kids it was never alright to fight, only to defend themselves. so i go in and talk to the principal.

in his words one of their "trouble" kids picks a fight with my son and walks up and punches him so my son takes him, throws him in a classic judo throw where the kid gets flung overhead and flips thru the air, and dumps the kid on his head. the principal tells me they have constant problems with this kid and the staff believes he's going in the direction of having gang troubles in the future. all in all we share a laugh over the whole thing but he explains to me that because of the school's strict zero tolerance policy my son would have to get suspended, but because he didn't start the fight and this was his first incident he would only be suspended for a few days, the other kid got a few weeks because this was his umpteenth incidents. well, what are you gonna do, after all if they're gonna suspend him then they're gonna suspend him, and i overall can see where their coming from. as for me i didn't see a need to punish him.


----------



## Kenpo1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

xoek said:


> couple of years ago my two oldest were taking judo. so one day after thay had been in the class for about a year i get a call from my son's principal, he was still in elementary. he told me that there had been a fight and my son was involved, and i had to come down to the school, so i get down there and first thing is i ask my son what happened, so he tells me this kid was picking on him so he fought with him, now i have always told my kids it was never alright to fight, only to defend themselves. so i go in and talk to the principal.
> 
> in his words one of their "trouble" kids picks a fight with my son and walks up and punches him so my son takes him, throws him in a classic judo throw where the kid gets flung overhead and flips thru the air, and dumps the kid on his head. the principal tells me they have constant problems with this kid and the staff believes he's going in the direction of having gang troubles in the future. all in all we share a laugh over the whole thing but he explains to me that because of the school's strict zero tolerance policy my son would have to get suspended, but because he didn't start the fight and this was his first incident he would only be suspended for a few days, the other kid got a few weeks because this was his umpteenth incidents. well, what are you gonna do, after all if they're gonna suspend him then they're gonna suspend him, and i overall can see where their coming from. as for me i didn't see a need to punish him.


 
   I see the obvious need to control the kids, however, I think punishing a kid for defending themsleves is really a poor policy. We can't raise a nation of youth who lack the courage to defend themselves, stand for what's right, etc. I think policies like this do just that and it's painting the problem with too broad of a brush. If a kid doesn't defend themselves out of fear of being punished they will learn to not defend anything right for fear of consequences.

   When my girls were youths I taught them to be courageous and stick up for themselves. I had a sitdown with more than one principal and explained it was my child's right to defend themselves and that there would be no consequences if my child acted justly. I told them that if my child instigated a fight then they should call me and would come take care of that right in front of them so they would know it was dealt with. They always respected my feelings and my girls were never punished for defending themselves. Luckily, my girls listened to me and were never the instigators. My older kid was in 5 fights, one of which was out of school and I wrote about it earlier in this thread. My younger daughter was in one. I can't begin to guarantee anyone else will respect your feelings, but I was fortunate that the principals involved with us had level heads.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 12, 2009)

Growing up in Hi, I can't tell you how many school yard fights I was in. But the one that sticks out the most is when I first moved to the mainland and my first day of school. (I was in 10th grade)

I was standing in the school hallway looking up and down trying to figure out where my next classroom was, when a senior looks at me and yells "What the **** are you looking at!?" Maybe trying to impress his girl, I don't know. I ignored him and started walking in his direction like I was looking for my class, got close enough to cock him one, took his face and smashed it into the block wall a couple of times then stomped on his head. Broke his nose and scratched up his face, but oh well. Got suspended for 3 days, mom was pissed, said I was just like my father.

When I came back to school, about a week later, him and his friends decided to come after me in the cafeteria. I was able to get close enough to one of the guys, stick my thumb in his eye while hugging his head and told his friends to back off or I was going to rip his friggin' eye out of his socket. They did. Got 5 days suspended for that one.

Once everyone thought I was nuts, I never had a problem again.


----------

